# Stolen posts i think



## Moses154 (May 21, 2008)

Well i was looking for information on my processor and i came upon this http://forums.techarena.in/showthread.php?p=3755123 it is the same convo that i had with Linderman on here and its almost word for word http://www.techsupportforum.com/f15/solved-processor-upgrade-251654.html I think they stole from this website but i dont know what do you think


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

:laugh: That's very interesting!


----------



## Moses154 (May 21, 2008)

i wonder if they are some side help website teamed up with us?? if not thats not kool taking credit for somthing they did not help with


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

I would assume that there would be links going to and from the website if that was the case. 

I don't know what TSF's copyright laws are either. This one's for the admin's I think :smile:

Even though it's fairly evident, I don't think it can be proven that they did copy the thread though.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

I've alerted Admin to this.


----------



## Moses154 (May 21, 2008)

any news from admin?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

They've stolen some of my posts too - at that site I'm called SergioSantos, urgaffel etc. :laugh:


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

or did this forum steal from them??? 

Just teasing


----------



## Moses154 (May 21, 2008)

No was not stolen from them i was the one that started this thread you can look at the dates posted theres is 1 day ago and mine is 3 days ago


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Moses154 said:


> any news from admin?


Not yet.


----------



## peterhuang913 (May 24, 2008)

Post inflation at another forum?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

peterhuang913 said:


> Post inflation at another forum?


yep, whose going to ask for help from a forum with a two posts:grin:


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

sobeit said:


> yep, whose going to ask for help from a forum with a two posts:grin:


last year I was a moderator of a forum where someone came and wanted to purchase access to the posts and membership list so they could add it to their forum to inflate the membership and make it look active.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Just so you all know, we take issues with plagiarism seriously and do try to take action if found.

As for TSF's copyright rules, here they are from the Rules section:

*All content, unless otherwise protected, is the property of TSF and may not be disseminated, copied, transmitted, reproduced, or otherwise used except at the discretion of TSF, its administrators, or its assigned proxies. Any Staff members wishing to use such material outside of TSF may NOT do so without the written permission of the Administrators or the assigned proxies of TSF. Any material from another forum that is posted in TSF for the purpose of assisting users or as tutorials, may not be posted unless the Administrators of TSF are satisfied that the forum in question has given written permission for such material to be used.*


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

What's the modus operandi when this happens ? Do you contact the admins of the other forum to get the posts removed ? Those 2 guys joined recently on their forum, if we could get the admins to disclose their ip address we could check whether they're registered here on TSF. But the way they did it it sounds like it could be the admins themselves trying to inflate the number of posts...

Linderman didn't take it bad at all. If it were my posts I'd make sure to register on the other forum to tell them what I think of it :smile:

Could TSF make money from lawsuits ? :laugh:


----------



## Moses154 (May 21, 2008)

I hope you guy dont think i had anything to do with it i just found it i will also give my ip if needed for prof


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

:smile: I don't think you would have pointed it out if it was you moses.

The copyright thing - I've read the rules so many times but that's the only section I've always skipped over :laugh: Living up to you username I guess.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Don't worry Moses. There have been other examples.


----------



## Moses154 (May 21, 2008)

kool thanks for the relief i just didnt think it was fair for Linderman he should get credit for helping me and saving me time and money from taking it to some guy who would charge me over 100usd


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

eneles said:


> They've stolen some of my posts too - at that site I'm called SergioSantos, urgaffel etc. :laugh:


Should I update the ' Real Names' list for you Nick? :grin:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks, but no thanks. :laugh:
And, I wonder what a "urgaffel" is...


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

DonaldG said:


> Should I update the ' Real Names' list for you Nick? :grin:


:4-thatsba It's Nicholas.


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

This is just a proof that this site is the best support site and it will stay THE BEST 
Am I right?


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

We like to think so.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Well, this thread seems to have generated some interest and for me too, even if only cos i just found out that Eneles apparently doesn't like to have his name shortened which i have been doing for some time, thanks John, i had wondered. :grin:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

JohnthePilot said:


> :4-thatsba It's Nicholas.


 Opps - Abject and groveling apologies...:embarased


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

No problem. :grin:


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

eneles said:


> And, I wonder what a "urgaffel" is...


I think it's just a name :smile:


----------

